# Crypts



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

I am looking for some Crypts to trade or buy at the meeting this Sunday. I will be bringing some plants to trade if anyone can spare some Crypts. Any kind will do.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I have some C. lucens from Damon and maybe a few other types but I'l;l have to double check tomorrow. I'll bring what I have extras of.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I can bring two with me, cant spare too many...but i can spare some.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I may have some bronze Wendtii for the meeting. I gave most of my C. lucens to Matt to grow out. I may have a few. Haven't looked at them recently. I am setting up a crypt tank next week in which I plan to grow at least 5-6 different types.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Jack,

A friend of mine just harvested some crinkle cripts from someones tanks, i can send you one or bring it to the december meeting. I promise I will not forget.


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

I am still interested in a few more Crypts if anyone has any to spare.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I have C. wendtii, C. lutea, C. lucens, and C. spiralis right now. If you're interested in any of these you are more than welcome to them. Since the meeting will be at my house, I won't forget them this time or at least if I do, you can remind me to get them for you


----------

